# Primera Liga Spain 07-08 March



## A_Skywalker (Mar 2, 2009)

07 Mar 18:00 Barcelona v Athletic Bilbao  1.28 4.50 10.50  
07 Mar 18:00 Real Madrid v Atletico Madrid  1.72 3.40 4.50   
07 Mar 20:00 Villarreal v Espanyol  1.72 3.25 4.75   
08 Mar 15:00 D Coruna v Racing Santander  2.10 3.25 3.25   
08 Mar 15:00 Mallorca v Real Betis  2.20 3.30 3.00   
08 Mar 15:00 Numancia v Valencia  3.10 3.40 2.10   
08 Mar 15:00 Osasuna v Sporting Gijon  1.66 3.40 5.00   
08 Mar 15:00 Rec de Huelva v Valladolid  2.25 3.40 2.80  
08 Mar 17:00 Sevilla v Almeria  1.57 3.60 5.50   
08 Mar 19:00 Getafe v Malaga  2.10 3.40 3.10


----------



## danyy (Mar 7, 2009)

Real Madrid to win and Real-Atl Madrid over2.5 and over3.5


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 7, 2009)

Real Madrid Vs Atletico - Draw
I think this will be tough one for the White Ballet. Atletico always plays great against Real. 
Draw is a good value.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 8, 2009)

A_Skywalker said:
			
		

> Real Madrid Vs Atletico - Draw
> I think this will be tough one for the White Ballet. Atletico always plays great against Real.
> Draw is a good value.



Bonzaaaii


----------



## inet (Mar 9, 2009)

FT	Real Madrid	1 - 1	Atletico Madrid
K.J. Huntelaar 57', D. Forlan 38'


----------



## A_Skywalker (Mar 9, 2009)

inet said:
			
		

> FT	Real Madrid	1 - 1	Atletico Madrid
> K.J. Huntelaar 57', D. Forlan 38'




Yeah, I was sure it  will be 1-1 and should have bet on it, but catching the draw was good too.


----------

